# Green D.leucomelas ?



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a customer who swears up and down that not only does a green form of D.leucomelas exist but, he's seen them. I've been doing dart frogs a while now and I've seen a spattering of different morphs of leucs but, never green. Has any one else ever heard of this morph or is this guy full of it ?
Thanks
Johnny
This Island Earth Herpetoculture


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

I have never heard of a full green leuc either. I do recall seeing some with green around the ankles and feet but that's about it. Do you think someone is hybridizing them, or does this guy just think that auratus are leucs? Never seen a pic or ever heard of green leucs though.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

A lot of people call the leucs with green feet "green leucs". They are out there, but I've never seen any in person. There is a picture in the Professional Breeders book on page 98 of a leuc with blue toes. However, I have also heard of leucs with a general greenish coloration all over... so maybe your friend has been lucky enough to see real green leucs .


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know, no one can seem to produce a picture of one. Until I see it I'm taking it with a grain of salt.
Johnny


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*green leucs*

i have heard of and seen a picture of a green leuc but i live in europe so maybe its a dutch thing??? im sorry i cant remember where the picture was so maybe im full of sh*t aswell but ive definately heard them mentioned before and im fairly sure of the pic.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Louis,

Could you post a picture or a link to the picture?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*picture*

i actually said in the first post that i cant remember where it was so i might just be imagining it but im fairly sure im not. it may have been on http://www.poisonfrogs.nl but thats just a guess. :roll: i know for sure i've heard them mentioned before though.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe I should try reading the post before I do.


----------



## dpotter1 (Feb 29, 2004)

They are on Black Jungle's list in thier collection, but they do not have any pitures of them on the site.

Doug


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I thought I remembered reading there name on Black Jungles list of frogs they keep. I had heard about them before seeing it on Black Jungles frogs list. I just came remember where the hell it was.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought I heard vanishing jewels was working with them.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I've seen pics of the green toed ones, which are usually referred to as green leucs (like I said before) and I also did produce a picture for you Johnny... *page 98 of the Professional Breeders book* (if you have the book that is ). The toes are actually blue and fade to yellow with a green transition... so they do exist. As for the all green ones, I have seen one picture of them but it isn't my picture to share... sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

One of my luecs has the green toes. I didnt think it was anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Green Luecs*

When I imported the Terribilis back in 96-97 one of the frogs I also brought in was the green Luecs. The first batch all had advanced Chytrid and died within days of the importation, the second batch however faired much better. Several animals survived and a few were bred, I don't know if anyone else imported them but there were a few in this country however i could not tell you if this line survived here.
Their appearance kind of reminded me a of an almost ripe lemon, mostly yellow with green around the edges, the feet were greenish as were some of the body edge colors but only lightly. Next to a normal morph it was easy to see the difference but by themselves the coloring was very subtle.
Hope this info helps.
Mark


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

It wasn't the blue/green footed ones that were in question. It was a supposedly lime green morph of D.leucomelas. 
Johnny


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Green Luecs*

What I described above is the green morph Luecomelas, it is considered green because of the green feet and edge colors. There is no solid green morph of Luec. Calling it a green Luec was the only way to differentiate from the standard morphs, it is different and has a greenish cast but it is still primarily a yellow frog.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*Green leucomelas photo*

Here is a photo of the Green leucomelas in our dart frog collection. Although this morph is commonly called 'green', the acutal color is more of an olive yellow and is most noticable on the limbs and feet.









Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, that wasn't what he was talking about though. It was supposedly an animal that had an overall lime green coloration. 
Johnny


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*Green leucs*

Hi,

This one was from an importation we did from Germany a few years ago. When we were at German frog Day last November (2004), all the 'Green' leucs offered for sale looked identical to this one.

Mike
Black Jungle


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

That's what I thought .
Thanks Mike


----------

